# We did it!!!



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Well it's been a long ole journey since we started (July 05 with WCC but changed LA to CCC in Jan 06)but we finally got to panel today and were approved unanimously  

I can't tell you what a huge weight has been lifted off my head as our assessment was nearly not allowed to go through owing to my bowel disease...

So needless to say I am off out tonight to celebrate!!

Thanks for all your support!

T x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Milktray,

Huge congratulations, now the waiting starts again. Enjoy your celebrations.

Fiona


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Milktray many congratulations hun, this is great news i'll update the list for you 

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic news milktray.............I feel as though I have walked the many miles on this journey with you.............(I'm sure there is a song to be sung there............i would roll/walk 10,000 miles..........go on your all singing it now aren't you!!)

Enjoy the celebrations and lets hope you have a short wait for your new family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Milktray...

Fantastic News!!

So pleased for you, I hope that your family will be complete soon.  Congratulations and enjoy celebrating.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant news Milktray.  Enjoy your celebrations.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,
Well I'm singing it Andrea!
Milktray fantastic news I am delighted for you have a great celebration you deserve every second of it!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news milktray   it has been such a long road for you, you enjoy all that celebrating  

kj x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Huge congratulations Milktray.  Enjoy the drink.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for a suitable match.

That song is very catching!

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations Milktray

enjoy the celebrations!

hugs

Mez
xxx

PS-will update you on the list now as your "approved awaiting suitable match"


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Well done.

PBMxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Milktray, congratulations!
Hope you now have a much shorter wait.
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

> PS-will update you on the list now as your "approved awaiting suitable match"


Hi MJ i already did this earlier hun 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

saphy75 said:


> > PS-will update you on the list now as your "approved awaiting suitable match"
> 
> 
> Hi MJ i already did this earlier hun
> ...


guessed it must have been you!!! like me you were that excited! x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

yep   

pam xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

congratulations Milktray - you must be a very strong person to have stuck with it - hope you have a short wait now   
caseyxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi milktray

many congruatulations - hope you enjoyed your night out last night 

hope your wait is not too long - enjoy the peace while you can 

best wishes
LB
X


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks everyone - was a lovely evening out with a special couple of friends - nothing heavy as we both have work today!

Now we have a real push on to complete the DIY in the house....I know it might be years until we are placed but I would rather be prepared!!

T x


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Congratulations!!!!!  Well Done !!!  

lol Maisie x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Milktray. Let's hope you are matched soon.

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Milktray

Hope you had some good celebrations and hope your not long waiting for a match

Karen x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

wonderful news!!! yippppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations milktray on being aproved i remember when we went to panel omg i was so nervous as to wether or no they would approve us,they were supposed to tell us when we got home but my socail worker came out five mins latyer and told us there and then i was crying my socail worker was crying it was so emotional, i hope you dont have to wait to long to be matched we knew a couple of weeks after the panel tha we had been matched and then five months after that my son moved in so i hope u will be that quick to lots of hugs ebonie xxxxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Massive congratulations to you.  We were approved this time last year and look where we are now.  Hope your wait is a short one!

Love C xx


----------

